# Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (N249):mechanical malfunction



## bc5star (May 16, 2001)

My car makes a pulsing sound when letting off the gas. It's sounds like four quick pulses in about a second. Like: Tss.Tss.Tss.Tss.
I checked the engine codes with a Vag and I got the code listed in the title. 
Checking the Bentley Manual, I noticed that this valve (N249) is routed to the diverter valve, so maybe it's not letting the diverter valve vent fast enough. I plotted out block 115 and nothing looked out of order. The boost gauge shows boost holding okay and nothing looks wrong. Has anyone else had this problem??? My car is not chipped and the diverter valve is stock. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Foxman (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (N249):mechanical malfunction (bc5star)*

I believe the N249 is the solenoid that controls the DV, correct me if I am wrong.
But, it seems the DV is probably sticking from your description. Or the diaphram is cracked in the valve. I am not certain though without actually seeing the car in person. Good Luck


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (Foxman)*

You are correct, but this time the N249 is the one that needs to be replaced.


----------



## Foxman (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (9VW23yrs)*

Yeah, after reading his AGAIN, I understand what is happening, the DV is not being opened, so the boost is forcing its way through, thus creating the sound he is hearing. That is my theory any ways.


----------



## traian (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (N249):mechanical malfunction (bc5star)*

I have the *exact* same problem and my car is stock. They replaced a thing called "recirculating valve", but I think that's what they call the DV, but the problem is still there. I'm not too worried, because I don't feel loss of power and the noise sounds like a blowoff valve, which is cool







.


[Modified by traian, 6:37 PM 4-11-2002]


----------



## bc5star (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (traian)*

Those theories sound pretty good. Funny thing is, I checked my service records and they replaced this exact part when I complained of the car hesitating after starting. I just hope there is nothing further down the line causing this valve to fail. What that could be, I don't know. I'm going to take my car to the dealer next Friday. I'll be sure to pass on what the fix is/was.


----------



## traian (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (bc5star)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Those theories sound pretty good. Funny thing is, I checked my service records and they replaced this exact part when I complained of the car hesitating after starting. I just hope there is nothing further down the line causing this valve to fail. What that could be, I don't know. I'm going to take my car to the dealer next Friday. I'll be sure to pass on what the fix is/was. 
[HR][/HR]​I've brought it up every time I went to servicing (3 times) but every time I get either "could not reproduce problem" or something like that. They also did a "compression test" on the motor and said there was no problem.


----------



## Bryan S (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (N249):mechanical malfunction (bc5star)*

Did you get this problem resolved? What was replaced? A friend ran the VAG-COM on my car tonight and the same code was logged in my ECU. Lately I have noticed a different pitch to my DV releasing, it seems to sound "scratchier."


----------



## Bryan S (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (Bryan S)*

Bump


----------



## scotty_passat (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (Bryan S)*

yes n249 is electromechanical control for the dv. not on all 1.8Ts (used to just have direct vacuum from manifold)
bentley test procedure for n249 is the same as n75...ohm-meter (25-33 ohms across the coil) in fact n279 looks just like n75.
did you check the connectors? maybe it's just disconnected....
make sure you fix this 
if the dv isn't working your getting back-pressure on the turbo = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
-scott


----------



## Nu_Dub (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (N249):mechanical malfunction (bc5star)*

you know i've had the same code pop up on me 3 times and always after my hks gets stuck open i just thought that the n249 valve was the code for the dv. this is good that means this valve must be whats causing my bov to stick open from time to time. my thing was that when the valve got stuck open the boost and rpm would complete drop until i left off the gas then it would come back. i'm going to have to check up on this valve.


----------



## Mr_gimble (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (Bryan S)*

If the DV isn't opening then the pressure caused by the boost being blocked by the closed throttle plate during a high boost shift is banging against the turbo compressor and will cause a turbo failure. 
Avoid boost until its fixed.


----------



## A4AL (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (Mr_gimble)*

can anyone direct me to the N249 valve on my car so that I can fix this ASAP, I have the same issue.


----------



## A4AL (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (A4AL)*

bump


----------



## VW Bobby (Sep 2, 2000)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (Mr_gimble)*

AAAAAARGHHHH!
Without the operation of the "turbo recirculating valve" (DV), your compressor will be stalled a bit by the closed throttle valve. This is a normal function of turbocharged induction, and it will not "cause turbo failure"!
Remember that the turbine speed is governed by the flow of exhaust gases over the wheel, and the resistance of the intake wheel acts as a natural governor. The wastegate limits speed by bypassing the exhaust gases past the turbocharger.
The recirculating valve was installed to allow the turbocharger to continue spinning faster on throttle transients, resulting in crisper response. This reduces the so-called "turbo lag" caused as the turbine spools up to speed again.


----------



## A4AL (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (VW Bobby)*

so you are saying that the turbo is fine in this state? I just got very scared by everythin above and I don't want a destroyed turbo, and my car definitely has the issue from above.


----------



## scotty_passat (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (A4AL)*

you need a working dv. turbo systems have either a dv or a blow-off valve or bent turbo blades from pressure shock. there is a delay between when the throttle closes and the wastegate opens, you need to vent this pressure or it bounces back into the turbo.
anyone getting a code should fix the problem.


----------



## Bryan S (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (scotty_passat)*

Thanks for the info all. I contacted my dealer and explained the code I saw and have an appointment for first thing Friday morning. Of course they probably just penciled in that I was driving by with a "problem," and made no note of what I told them in preparation. Until then I'll go easy on the boost.
Tonight when I go home I'm going to measure the resistance of the solenoid, you say it should be 25-33ohms?


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (Bryan S)*

I am having the same problem as well - the fluttering noise when boost is being released. Is there a way to open up the DV to see if anything is wrong? And BTW, where IS the DV? Any pictures?


----------



## Bryan S (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Here are some pics I attempted this evening after work of N249.
Pooz, DV is visible here, cylindrical object above my finger with the red dot. This hose exits the top of the DV...








....and down alongside the block to here.








N249 is located on the backside of this plate








The grey box is N249.








It was such a tight squeeze I couldn't get the probes on the contacts to measure the resistance. I didn't want to fark anything up since I have a dealer appt and hope to have this covered under the 10yr/100k.


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (Bryan S)*

Thanks for the pictures! I'll find it myself tomorrow








----
Anyway to find out on my own if the DV is bad or not without things "looking" like I disturbed them? Or am I just being too impatient and I should just wait for the service appt?


----------



## A4AL (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (Bryan S)*

thank you for the pics, looks like its gonna have to visit the dealer. Hopefully I can get my work covered by the powertrain warranty also. I haven't read the specifics of the 10y/100m yet. I would normally do something like this myself, but I dont' really want to dig in there and have any issues later.


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (A4AL)*

I suppose I'll wait too. I was told that this problem (if it is the DV that failed) is ONLY convered under the bumper-to-bumper warranty. I don't have the extended warranty, so maybe it's different for that. It's deffinitely not a powertrain warranty, from what they told me.







Good thing I have 2k miles left for my bumper-to-bumper warranty.


[Modified by pooz01wolfsburg, 10:23 AM 5-7-2002]


----------



## A4AL (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Pooz, I am pretty sure it isn't the DV, i replaced mine about a week ago and the sound is still there when I shift or release the gas


----------



## Nu_Dub (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (A4AL)*

so does anyone know what this valve will do once replaced?


----------



## titleist1976 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (Nu_Dub)*

I had this same problem two weeks ago. I took the car back to the dealership and they did say that it was the solenoid that need to be replaced. They did cover it under warranty (I have 42k miles on my car) because my service guy is looking out for the good reputation of his shop. He equated it back to the turbo, which is covered under the 100k warranty, saying that if the part was not replaced, the car would not pass California emmisions test. 
Needless to say, the fluttering sound is completely gone. I have a few mods to the engine, but my dealership in town is very cool about them. In fact, they like them. I am very happy with the results from my local shop. 
Good luck!!!


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (titleist1976)*

Whoa! I'll deffinetly mention to them about the solenoid. I know they were gonna do a pressure test, but that won't show if it's the solenoid or not, correct?


----------



## Bryan S (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (pooz01wolfsburg)*

They *should* be looking at the N249 solenoid valve regardless. The DTC directly references it with the mention of mechanical malfunction. If he has any technical skills whatsoever and is worth his salary, he will *troubleshoot* the failure. Luckily I have a friend who is a tech at the dealer, he'll look at mine at make sure it's fixed properly.


----------



## Toaster29 (Jan 19, 2000)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (N249):mechanical malfunction (bc5star)*

That "Tss Tss Tss" sound that you are hearing is called compressor surge. It occurs when the throttle body closes under full boost (a WOT upshift is a good exacmple). What happens is that the boost from the turbo hits against the throttle plate. Since it has nowhere to go, it reverses direction and runs back through the system until it runs into the compressor wheel. The wheel is still spinning very quickly and it pushes the charge back toward the direction of the throttle body again. This bouncing back and forth is what you hear as that tss tss tss sound. Eventually, the turbo unwinds enough to allow most of the boost to escape and the sound disappears.
Compressor surge is *BAD* (although it sounds REALLy cool







). Its very detrimental to your turbo and I've even seen surge take out an older style MAF on a turbo volvo. Thats why a DV is in the system. When the throttle body closes, the DV opens and recirculates the air back before the turbo. This prevents compressor surge and thus saves you quite a headache in the long run.


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (Toaster29)*

So, if the solenoid is fixed, and the problem is no more, what else do I have to look forward to? The problem has been around for about 2 wks, and the service appt. isn't until Monday.


----------



## A4AL (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (pooz01wolfsburg)*

I scared the dealer into looking at the car right away so I dropped it off about two hours ago and hopefully it will be fixed later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (A4AL)*

How'd you pull that off?


----------



## A4AL (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (pooz01wolfsburg)*

informed them that the turbo was in jeopardy and it would be a hefty warranty expense if they didn't take the car immediately as opposed to an opening on MAY 30th. I am sure it would have survived till then, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (A4AL)*

Whoa - nice job. I hope I'll be ok until Monday. I can't take it anymore!!


----------



## A4AL (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (pooz01wolfsburg)*

the dealer called me back and the N249 valve was only holding 20psi compression, should have been around 30, it was shot, will have the car back tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Pentops (Aug 31, 2001)

Does the 17608 code cause the check engine light to go on? My light recently came on and I found these codes:
3 DTC's Found: 
17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (N249): Mechanical Malfunction 
35-10 - - - Intermittent 
17705 - Pressure Drop betw. Turbo and Throttle Valve (check D.V.!) 
35-10 - - - Intermittent 
16490 - Manifold Pressure Sensor (G71/F96): Implausible Signal 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
From the discussion here I'm getting the idea that 17608 doesn't turn on the CEL, so maybe these 3 codes didn't occur during the same event. Do I just have an N249 problem, or maybe something else going on...


----------



## Bryan S (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (N249):mechanical malfunction (Pentops)*

Just got back from the dealer...my coolant temp sensor was throwing that code. Don't know why the temp sensor throws the DTC 17608/P1200 (neither of which are in my 1999-2002 Bentley







), but my buddy confirmed it was bad and replaced it.


----------



## scotty_passat (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (Bryan S)*























oh well, as long as you are code free now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (A4AL)*

Memnuts pulled that code off my car, the N249 code. I guess they didn't have that part in stock? That's why you are getting it back tomorrow? (Well, yesterday actually).


----------



## A4AL (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (pooz01wolfsburg)*

well I was ahead of the gang, ordered the part two days before, but they couldn't fix the car till today so I should have it in the next two-three hours, just as good as new.


----------



## H2O WOLF (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (scotty_passat)*

quote:[HR][/HR]make sure you fix this 
if the dv isn't working your getting back-pressure on the turbo = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
-scott[HR][/HR]​Here's my question. If it doesn't even produce a CEL, is it really that serious of an issue?


----------



## A4AL (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (H2O WOLF)*

i would go with a YES on that, apparently it could spell certain death for your turbo.


----------



## A4AL (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (A4AL)*

I just got my car back and they replaced the N249 as far as I can tell, it doesn't appear to be my old one. They got the 17608 code and supposedly fixed it, but the fluttering noise is still there, does anyone have any other clues. I even inspected all the tubes and clamps it seems fine.


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (A4AL)*

It's still there?!?! Maybe it's a bad DV now? I'll have to mark my N249 with a marker, and check after to see if it's still there.


[Modified by pooz01wolfsburg, 4:45 PM 5-12-2002]


----------



## A4AL (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (pooz01wolfsburg)*

I don't have a VW DV, i have the GFB Hybrid valve and it is in perfect working order, I am going to have someone local scan my car for codes and see if the code comes up again.


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (A4AL)*

Ok, sounds good. I'll be posting my results on here tomorrow.


----------



## H2O WOLF (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (pooz01wolfsburg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ok, sounds good. I'll be posting my results on here tomorrow.[HR][/HR]​Hey guys, 
I've had this exact code for at least a month and a half. I had it before I was chipped and thought it was just the diverter valve. I tried to get the dealer to fix it but they gave me some junk about there not being any codes (avoid Fairfax VW like the plague). Checking the codes afterward, it appeared that they had erased my codes for some reason, as the misfire codes the car had before (I'm sure we've all had those) were gone and only the dv code was there (it probably popped right back up on my way home). 
Anyway, I was replacing the dv anyway (with a Forge) since I was getting chipped so I just let it go. When I saw this thread, needless to say, I got very concerned. Before I took the car into the dealer, I wanted to erase a few codes the dealer might not be too happy with, hehe. 
I figured this would be a good test to see if this code was a sign of a recurring problem. I had the codes erased last wednesday night. As soon as I had them erased I went out for a good hard drive came back and checked the codes again about 10 minutes later. The code had not come back. I waited about three days, and checked it again on Saturday morning. I drove the car hard the Friday night before, but still no code. So it looks like this code might not necessarily mean that this N249 valve is bad. It might be just the dv. I'm going to continue to monitor my fault codes with my friends VAG-COM, and I'll let you know if anything new happens.
*edit-for moronic sentences where every other word was "anyway", haha*


[Modified by H2O WOLF, 11:33 AM 5-13-2002]


----------



## einsig (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (H2O WOLF)*

All very interesting stuff here. Keep up the nice detective work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (einsig)*

Just talked to my dealership. They are overnighting the N249, so it should be fixed tomorrow. The first guy I talked to said, "Yeah, we ordered you a manifold." I said, "What? You're out of your mind! Make sure you are looking at the right ticket!" He said, "Uh, let me put you on hold." That's when the real service guy picked up and told me what they had ordered. We'll see what happens tomorrow...


----------



## A4AL (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (pooz01wolfsburg)*

any info yet, I have played with the nipple screw on my Hybrid valve to see if that was the problem, but its not. I just went ahead and ordered a Vag-com so I can look at my car myself. Besides I am still pissed that the dealer switched the code on my radio and cancelled my CD-changer.


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (A4AL)*

No word yet. I'll call them around 3:30 today. It's 12pm now.


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (pooz01wolfsburg)*

I just got a call from the dealership. They said everything is fixed! I'll be picking it up on my lunch break. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Well, the problem is gone! The replaced the solenoid, but it looks like they went through two of them! On the shop ticket, two of the same part #'s are listed. I'll have to scan it later and post it here. So far, it's back to normal.


----------



## A4AL (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (pooz01wolfsburg)*

I ordered a vag com to scan my car I have a feeling that if they did replace it the second one is dead, cause I definitely still have issues.


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (A4AL)*

Maybe they had the same problem with yours as they did mine. Like I mentioned, I think they tried a replacement solenoid, it failed, and tried another, and it worked.


----------



## Bryan S (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (Bryan S)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just got back from the dealer...my coolant temp sensor was throwing that code. Don't know why the temp sensor throws the DTC 17608/P1200 (neither of which are in my 1999-2002 Bentley:mad







, but my buddy confirmed it was bad and replaced it.[HR][/HR]​Well as suspected, it's doubtful the coolant temp sensor throws the 17608. Though my coolant sensor was apparently bad back in May (confirmed via voltage measurement), it looks like the N249 issue remains in my car.
We checked the logged DTC's yesterday and again found the 17608 DTC. So I'll be making another appointment to see whether they will replace the N249 valve, looks like Pooz had good luck with that. I'm still stock so I'm suspect that the DV is the cause...


----------



## H2O WOLF (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (Bryan S)*

quote:[HR][/HR]We checked the logged DTC's yesterday and again found the 17608 DTC. So I'll be making another appointment to see whether they will replace the N249 valve, looks like Pooz had good luck with that. I'm still stock so I'm suspect that the DV is the cause...[HR][/HR]​I had that exact code right before I got chipped, when I still had my stock DV. When I got chipped I put in a Forge DV, and I haven't gotten that code since. Recently, I've had some problems that I've been trying to figure out, so i put my stock dv back in to see if the forge was the cause of my problems. As soon as I put the stock dv in, I got the 17608 code again. So apparrently just because it mentions the N249 doesn't mean that is the problem. My experience indicates that it could just mean that the dv is bad.


----------



## blueshirtt (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (pooz01wolfsburg)*

I called my dealership and they never heard of a N249 valve. Is it becasue the TT does not have one? I am getting fluttering sounds from DV upon decleration and shifting. I have gone through 2 DV's so far, Forge and TurboSmart. Anyone?


----------



## Bryan S (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (H2O WOLF)*

Hmm...interesting. I'll pick up a TT DV for troubleshoot purposes...if it works I'll probably upgrade permanently to a better DV.
Blueshirtt, I would think the TT does have an N249 valve, it controls the diverter valve operation.


----------



## H2O WOLF (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (Bryan S)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hmm...interesting. I'll pick up a TT DV for troubleshoot purposes...if it works I'll probably upgrade permanently to a better DV.
Blueshirtt, I would think the TT does have an N249 valve, it controls the diverter valve operation.[HR][/HR]​Not in all 1.8Ts. I believe I've heard that the AWD cars did not have an N249. Not absolutely sure about this info, but that's what I've heard. If it is true, than it's probably also true that some TTs didn't have one. Pure speculation though.


----------



## too fast (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (H2O WOLF)*

this noise is it coming from the ex or engine


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (Bryan S)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just got back from the dealer...my coolant temp sensor was throwing that code. Don't know why the temp sensor throws the DTC 17608/P1200 (neither of which are in my 1999-2002 Bentley:mad







, but my buddy confirmed it was bad and replaced it.[HR][/HR]​That's weird - I have the 1999-2002 Bentley Factory Repair Manual CD and it says:
quote:[HR][/HR]P1200 17608 
Recirculating valve for turbocharger -N249- mechanical malfunction 
- Check recirculating valve for turbocharger -N249- Page 01-93 , output Diagnostic Test Mode (DTM) 
- Check recirculating valve for turbocharger -N249- 
Repair Manual, 1.8 Liter 4-Cyl. 5V Turbo Engine Mechanical, Engine Code(s): AWD, AWW, AWP,Repair Group 21 
[HR][/HR]​In my experience, codes pertaining to a *MECHANICAL* malfunction of N249 are almost always a bad DV/leaking hoses. If you had an *ELECTRICAL* problem with N249 (short to ground, etc.) then, I'd start testing and replacing the N249.


----------



## oldskool industries (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR] In my experience, codes pertaining to a *MECHANICAL* malfunction of N249 are almost always a bad DV/leaking hoses. If you had an *ELECTRICAL* problem with N249 (short to ground, etc.) then, I'd start testing and replacing the N249.[HR][/HR]​Good call Andy-
We had the same code here, it said 'mechanical', turned out to be the DV.
This was a stock 01 AWW GTI. Pulled this out of the Archive. Long live the search!


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (oldskool industries)*

oh my.. reading this thread i find it amazing the amount of silly guessing.
i had same code and I could hear my stock DV pissing away.. Diaphram was completly torn.
(my forge DV was on hiatus with stratmosphere at the time)
I didnt even consider that it could be any other problem. Just snapped in the replacement hyperboost, cleared the stupid code. And went on my merry way.


----------



## warura (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (Cypher2k)*

actually there is more to it... I've been looking for a thread where they explained this code, since bently has no info on it!!!.. well the thing in my car was that the hose that connects on top had a little hole... so the DV never activated







when I depressed the pedal I heard a flubbering noise, instead of the PSSSSTTTT I usualy heard (I carry a CAI). I searched very carefully and noticed the hole!, changed the hose and PRESTO! jojo My CAr Goes PSSSTTT again and no codes... still got the N75 intermitent...







if only I can fix that!!!!


----------



## DevX (May 24, 2002)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve*

I had this same problem. Turned out that a vacuum line came loose.


----------



## Bryan S (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (DevX)*

Old thread...noticed I had posted here.
Anyway I had stated, somewhat confused at the time, that the dealer speculated a coolant temp sensor was throwing the N249 code. Made no sense to me...I believe coincidentally they also found the coolant sensor bad because two days later the N249 fault code was logged once again.
Replaced the stock DV with a Bailey DV several months ago and no N249 faults, confirming Andy's information.
Cypher - Audible clues are not always enough. My Bailey DV sounds identical to the failed stock DV I had.


[Modified by Bryan S, 1:03 PM 2-17-2003]


----------



## supersport (Nov 25, 2000)

*Re: Code 17608 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve (Bryan S)*

I'm having the exact same problem. Im throwing the same codes along with the Faulty Engine Coolant Sensor and a Low Battery Voltage code too.
What did u do to fix this problem?? Anyone that can help is greatly appreicated.
Thanks


[Modified by supersport, 11:09 PM 2-17-2003]


----------

